# My best blobs



## NyDigger1 (May 11, 2012)

Coney Island, one of the rarest 1880s-1890s era blobs from NYC that you can get


----------



## Powerhead (May 18, 2012)

Those are Sweet!

 Can you post some more detailed pics?

 Close ups?


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2012)

Mike has a swell site: Mike's Bottle Room, with bigger better photos. Nice job on your bottle room, Mike.

 Truthfully, this small photo above is not doing them justice, Mike. Check these out:




From.​


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks surfaceone, for some reason whenever I try i cant upload a larger photo then the one in my first post, any suggestions?

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## madman (May 19, 2012)

download infraview its very easy to use !


----------



## bloodj2 (May 24, 2012)

> Thanks surfaceone, for some reason whenever I try i cant upload a larger photo then the one in my first post, any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


 
 If you have a google account. You can upload your photos to Picasa. They give you the ability to post your pictures in multiple sizes.


----------



## epackage (May 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> Thanks surfaceone, for some reason whenever I try i cant upload a larger photo then the one in my first post, any suggestions?
> 
> ...


 You can download Irfanview without having a Google account and resize the photos thru there, or you can also do it with the "Paint" program if you're running Microsoft on your PC...


----------



## silverminerich (May 25, 2012)

i downloaded fast stone its a small app and you can resize to any file size really simple


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the advice, im just going to use links from my website


----------

